

How can a black hole produce sound? - laurent123456
http://physics.stackexchange.com/q/48574/17365

======
laurent123456
Really love one of the comments:

We're talking a grand piano at least 12.2 metres in width. However, the depth
of the piano (from front to back) would have to be of the order (length of
middle C string≈0.6m)×257≈8.6×1016m ≈ _9light years_ in order to accommodate a
string of the appropriate length.

